# Stratton Mountain, Vermont Dec 6,7,8



## tungvivian (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi, if anyone is interested in skiing on Dec 6,7,8, in Stratton Vermont, please let me know. I am sorry that the date is fixed. My friend couldn't make in the last minute so I am trying to find anyone who is interesting to go or I can transfer the voucher. The package is two night lodge and three days lift tickets (for 2) at the price of $165. Thank you. Vivian


----------



## bonniegonzales (Apr 30, 2018)

I will be there next weekends. If somebody want to joint - I will be waiting you


----------

